# Amazon only letting you see select shifts--not operating by independent contractor laws.



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

By trying to get drivers to only see and accept certain blocks, Amazon is underhandedly acting as an employer and not a business allowing for bids and offers as an independent contractor. 

No Prime Now blocks. No Wholefoods Blocks. Just garbage blocks at $18 an hours. 

By filtering what contractors see in a way that is meant to funnel drivers into the undesirable blocks, they have effectively opened themselves up to extreme litigation liabilities. I recommend all drivers lawyer up and make them pay you now or in a settlement check. 

The richest company in the world can afford to do better than this.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

What are "independent contractor laws''?
Where do I find them?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

It has been litigated a number of times. ABC laws are the most common reference. Amazon does not allow a driver to become an entrepreneur, so they markedly fail their test.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

BLAH BLAH BLAH

Another person wanting the freedom of contractor but the benefits of employee.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

BigJohn said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> Another person wanting the freedom of contractor but the benefits of employee.


I have neither the freedom nor the benefits.


----------



## tmae2021 (Dec 12, 2020)

There are a lot of Trolls in these groups. But Amazon is not operating by their own policies for Amazon Flex drivers. They want to tell us we are contractors but yet try to treat us as employees but not paid right. We are contracted for our hours. The warehouses in my location will give you a route that does not state the timeframe on it or the QR Code to pull the itinerary. They hand out many individual overridden packages and will not verify the timeframe on the route. They will send you over hundreds of miles away to deliver many packages. We shouldn't have to travel over so many miles, it's just not right. I can contract a 3-hour block and it ends up being 4 hours. Or a 4-hour block in reality it was 6 hours. I'm definitely not one of those that get free money. I work for my money. If I'm contracted 3 hours then it should be 3 hours. We as contracted workers are contracted our hours. That's the meaning of the word contractor, not an employee. Amazon does not like paying flex drivers overages. Even though they will say they do and then you do and get 0$, $11 for 1 hour or terminated. If I refuse a block because I know it's not in my contracted hours or they will not verify the time frame on the route, or if the route is over 100 miles away or it's already too late to deliver it because it was dispatched late, I have a very high possibility of being terminated. The on-road or off-road support they provide is very minimal support. Everything is micromanaged. Amazon changes their policies constantly and we have no say in it only that we are terminated. This company is a monopoly where does anyone think their jobs will be later in the future? We are actually real people that work to pay their bills.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I have neither the freedom nor the benefits.


Welcome to the New United States of America.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Amazon is doing 100% contract with drivers (independent contractors).
Amazon offers for a block along with its price to do the job. Estimated delivery time is just estimated. There will be tolerance while doing the jobs. As an I.C, you can take the job with that price or you can ignore the offer. It is up to you.
For doing I.C business, there will be either lesser profit or higher profit according to I.C's skills. Sometime, you make higher profit per hour and sometime, you make lesser profit per hour. That is pure 100% I.C.
Now you are asking fixed work hours. That means you are asking benefits of hourly employee wages.


----------



## tmae2021 (Dec 12, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Amazon is doing 100% contract with drivers (independent contractors).
> Amazon offers for a block along with its price to do the job. Estimated delivery time is just estimated. There will be tolerance while doing the jobs. As an I.C, you can take the job with that price or you can ignore the offer. It is up to you.
> For doing I.C business, there will be either lesser profit or higher profit according to I.C's skills. Sometime, you make higher profit per hour and sometime, you make lesser profit per hour. That is pure 100% I.C.
> Now you are asking fixed work hours. That means you are asking benefits of hourly employee wages.


"The Lies" and this is an example of the TROLLS.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

LOL, I'm sure you have screenshots of deliveries "over hundreds of miles away".


----------



## tmae2021 (Dec 12, 2020)

UberPasco said:


> LOL, I'm sure you have screenshots of deliveries "over hundreds of miles away".


You don't no what I have Troll. I don't play troll games either "Troll". People are so naive because there has been news reporters that have even reported on these things. All I have to say is California. "Troll"


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

tmae2021 said:


> You don't no what I have Troll. I don't play troll games either "Troll". People are so naive because there has been news reporters that have even reported on these things. All I have to say is California. "Troll"


Wow for someone who has been on this forum for less than 48 hours you sure do seem to have a handle on who's who here at UP!

Oh and seeing as how you obviously are the Troll Whisperer you do realize the whole Troll concept is based on getting another person to respond, right?

True Trollism is not about the subject being discussed, it's about getting a response. Here's a hint for you, Sparky... not everyone who disagrees with you is a troll.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Wow for someone who has been on this forum for less than 48 hours you sure do seem to have a handle on who's who here at UP!
> 
> Oh and seeing as how you obviously are the Troll Whisperer you do realize the whole Troll concept is based on getting another person to respond, right?
> 
> True Trollism is not about the subject being discussed, it's about getting a response. Here's a hint for you, Sparky... not everyone who disagrees with you is a troll.


I might also point out that one of the way's to diagnose Trollism is by looking at the tenure of that account. You know .. how long someone has been here? A track record so to speak. 
This guy's resume is lacking, compared to EVERYONE.

My theory is that he is a sock puppet account.

So, which angry old white guy has recently been put on a mod time out?
NO, not me.
I got close ... but, I'm good.

Who is the sock master?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It amazes me that people continue to complain, continue to have crazy dreams about filing a lawsuit. If you don’t like the work, do something else. But please don’t come here and try to get people to follow you to the lawyers office, it’s just dumb.

10 years ago, people had trouble finding minimum-wage jobs at McDonald’s, now we can all just turn on our phone and pick up work from any of the 20 or so gig work sites available. The money is there if you want to do the work, stop complaining and start driving.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

I love idiots like this one. Makes it easier for the ones that actually want to make money


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I see there's a lot of amazon ants like U/L and newbies who don't know any better


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> It amazes me that people continue to complain, continue to have crazy dreams about filing a lawsuit. If you don't like the work, do something else. But please don't come here and try to get people to follow you to the lawyers office, it's just dumb.
> 
> 10 years ago, people had trouble finding minimum-wage jobs at McDonald's, now we can all just turn on our phone and pick up work from any of the 20 or so gig work sites available. The money is there if you want to do the work, stop complaining and start driving.


Keeping the corporations honest is more important than making money. We're independent contractors.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Keeping the corporations honest is more important than making money.


You're kidding, right?


----------

